# Q7 issues



## UltraAudi (Mar 7, 2004)

So am I the only one having problems with my new Q7's? I'm already on my second Q7 and I just hit 6 months on my lease. Crazy!
So far I have had the following issues:
1st Q7
Oil pump
Windshield wiper issue
Motor (ba bye)
2nd Q7
Alarm remotes would not work unless you were standing on top of the truck
Bad fuel injector
Heat vents in center console are not inline

I'm curious if I'm just having bad luck...


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Q7 issues (UltraAudi)*

Ours had a dead battery 1 week after we picked it up- we were leaving the keys in the car and it killed the battery. Other than that we are trouble free(knocks on wood). This is a dream compared to our 2004 Touareg that couldn't drive by a VW dealer without making a stop...


----------

